# bass help?



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

50 degree water and rain! should i go shallow or deep? and what would you guys suggest to use?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Which lake?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

at 50 you could find fish in a foot of water or a little deeper of breaks ad points(they arent usually really deep the water is warmer at the surface). it all depends on the daily conditions and where you are, and what you like to fish. i would start shallow


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

50 degree and rain... id start with a spinnerbait


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am throwing a spinnerbait saturday in the same conditions then slow down with some plastics shallow real shallow.Good luck


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd go with a Carolina Rig. Start shallow, or if you're in a boat, cast up to the shallows and work it back into deep water.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

when we say shallow, dont be afraid to throw up into 6 inches of water


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Or better yet, for a quiet presentation, throw it up on the shore and slowly drag it into the water, except for crankbaits of coarse I'm speaking of Carolina rigs, and weedless soft plastics presentations.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Iwas fishing yesterday and couldnt get a bite unless I threw My texas rigged worm up on the bank and drag it in real slow, I caught 8 bass nothing over 1,1/2 pounds.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OZZIEOHIO said:


> Iwas fishing yesterday and couldnt get a bite unless I threw My texas rigged worm up on the bank and drag it in real slow, I caught 8 bass nothing over 1,1/2 pounds.


Hey OZZIEOHIOE,
That is one hell of a technique when the time is right. I went on a camping trip to Blue Rock State Park about 7-years ago and we caught over 100 -bass using the very technique that you described. 
My brother-in-law & sons still talk about that weekend all the time.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Make sure you hit the mouths of feeder creeks! 

The rain will make that water warmer and should hold bait fish (and they may be up the creeks very shallow) match the hatch and you should do well. I like a crank bait, swim bait or a spinnerbait. 

If that doesn't work then I'd slow it down with the rigs. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

OZZIEOHIO said:


> Iwas fishing yesterday and couldnt get a bite unless I threw My texas rigged worm up on the bank and drag it in real slow, I caught 8 bass nothing over 1,1/2 pounds.


I have caught a few bass by making a good enough cast(by accident) that the fish think something has fallen out of a tree or cattails, but like I said the casting part was more by accident compared to any kind of real skill


----------

